# Who can do this for me? Can't find anyone local.



## zadiac (7/6/15)

Hey folks,

Looking for someone who can mill large areas out on my Reo's door, back and sides.
Something like this:





But more refined of course. This pic is just an idea.
I want it milled out because I want to stick very thin wood in those areas.
I don't want it milled out completely through. Just about 1mm deep and the door about .5mm deep.
I don't know if this is even possible (especially the door).

I will, of course, do a complete paint stripping prior to the milling. It will then be polished, the wood laid in, and then coated. Will use very thin veneered stabilized wood (when I can find some...lol)

Also, where would I go to find someone who can cut stabilized wood very thin, very very thin?

Any ideas/offerings?

Thanks.


----------



## shaunnadan (7/6/15)

Hi 

You can prob ask @Genosmate to give it a go. 

Also a lot of engineering companies can mill it out, look for a laser engraving company and they should do it easily. 

You can buy sheets of vernier wood in various thickness. Normally in strips or pages . There is a company in kempton park that does it. Other option is to take hard wood and pop it into a plainer machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi
> 
> You can prob ask @Genosmate to give it a go.
> 
> ...



Like I said. Locally (Vaal Triangle) I haven't been able to find anyone yet who can do that for me. I'm still searching.
Wanna give my lovely Selene a complete makeover, and dress her up nicely.


----------



## shaunnadan (7/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Like I said. Locally (Vaal Triangle) I haven't been able to find anyone yet who can do that for me. I'm still searching.
> Wanna give my lovely Selene a complete makeover, and dress her up nicely.



I think there is an engineering company in Vereeniging . Il have a look around tomorrow to see if they can do it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

Thanks. I'm still looking around, but haven't found anything yet.


----------

